
Show HN: Better identifying duplicate articles during a systematic review - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/dtf
======
atum47
If you like this and think it's important, please let me know. I might join a
research group that are making a tool for this kind of stuff.

I will work on improving keywords for the search string and ignore duplicate
paper without downloading the whole paper.

